# Amber is overweight!!



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Follow up from “Switch food procedure” 4th August ‘09
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62001

Amber will be 4 years on the 28th of March and is now overweight!!I am not sure how to handle that as reducing her food doesn’t seem to work so far... I don’t know if it is psychological but she also appear to look miserable, sad, fed up with life... But she does spend a lot of time with me and still loves her cuddles.

We originally changed her food and introduced a meatier one because we thought that it would be beneficial in general also that she would stop scavenging! Well she still scavenged even with the new food.

She is on 200g a day I cannot possibly reduce her food more than that. Any advice?

*Food since a puppy: James Wellbeloved (Adult – Turkey and Rice)
Feeding: 150g twice a day + half an apple twice a day*
Mar ’09 – 32Kgs 
Apr ’09 – 32Kgs
May ’09 – 32.6Kgs
Jun ’09 – 32.8Kgs
Jul ’09 – 32.6Kgs
Aug ’09 – 33.5Kgs
*New food introduced: September 2009 (Arden Grange)
Feeding: 150g twice a day (no apple)*
4th Sep ’09 – 34.3Kgs
11th Sep ’09 – 34.9Kgs
2nd Oct ’09 – 35.4Kgs (I was hospitalised for 6 weeks)
20th Oct ’09 – 36Kgs
*27th Nov ’09 – (REDUCE Feeding: 125g twice a day)
*18th Jan ’10 – 39.2Kgs
27th Jan ’10 – 42.5Kgs
27th Feb ’10 – 42.6Kgs
*3rd Mar ’10 Old food James Wellbeloved re-introduced as per vet’s advice 
13th Mar ’10 – (REDUCE Feeding: 100g twice a day)
20th Mar ’10 – 48.6Kgs (7.65 stones – 107.14 pounds) she is now officially overweight!*


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When a dog is overweight without overeating, the first thought is to check the thyroid.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Has your vet checked her thyroid? I'm no expert, but, my first golden, Sammi, had the same problem and our vet kept telling us we were sneaking her food and not telling him, but, he went out of town and we saw a new vet school graduate who tested her thyroid and found that to be the problem.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would be checking thyroid as well, if she's gained over 6 kg in less than a month, that's not good...

Lana


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-check her thyroid. One of my vets once told me that one of the things he often saw in dogs with low thyroid, was a sad expression to their face. I can't remember his reasoning now though.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok thank you so much. I'll weigh Amber personally on Monday and if that weight is correct I'll book an appointment on the spot.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Make sure they do a full thyroid panel and dont let her eat before doing the test. I was told that they should have a empty stomach when having the test done. Good luck and hopefully that is what it is. The pills are very inexpensive.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Good luck with Amber on Monday, at least if it is her thyroid problem that is something which can be easily treated.

I have fed both Foods you mention and must say I am happier with the Arden Grange on the whole. It is a really good high grade dog food but I definitely feed them much less than I did on the James Wellbeloved. I have never weighed my dogs' food out but go more on what they look/feel like so I couldn't say how much they are fed.

The two things which are going through my mind are... is Amber spayed? and how much exercise does she get every day? Like people, if we don't burn up the calories we take in, it will go on in extra weight.

If she is spayed, and doesn't get very much free running exercise, this could be another reason for the weight gain.

Like others have said, it would be a good idea to rule out the thyroid, if it's not that, think of a good way to help her to shed the pounds. To be honest, when they're overweight they just don't run around very much either, it's amazing how they will exercise more as their weight drops... bit like use really!!

Good luck for tomorrow...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

tanyac said:


> Good luck with Amber on Monday, at least if it is her thyroid problem that is something which can be easily treated.
> 
> I have fed both Foods you mention and must say I am happier with the Arden Grange on the whole. It is a really good high grade dog food but I definitely feed them much less than I did on the James Wellbeloved. I have never weighed my dogs' food out but go more on what they look/feel like so I couldn't say how much they are fed.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed Arden Grange is a better quality and meatier food which is why I chose it but James wellbeloved is a "Hypo-allergenic" feed and I simply followed the vet's instructions. I totally agree with him though. Amber was overweight back then (end of January) also had an hear infection and was itchying a lot.

I really can't believe this is happening bearing in mind how careful we are with her (measuring her food and weighing her weekly/fortnightly).

Yes, Amber was spayed at 4 months. Excercise wise we do our best. She gets 20 minutes walk in the morning and 20 minutes in the afternoon. Weekends she goes to the big park off leash for approx 2 hours. Obviously she gets more excercise in Summer than winter because of the extra light at the end of the day. She has been on that routine for quite a while so I don't see why it should be a problem now.

She is probably doing it just to make me feel good... I have put on so weight too!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Make sure they do a full thyroid panel and dont let her eat before doing the test. I was told that they should have a empty stomach when having the test done. Good luck and hopefully that is what it is. The pills are very inexpensive.


Thank you so much for letting us know about the empty stomach. Amber eats at 7am and the vet opens at 9am so I definately would have gotten that wrong. 

I am very glad that the pills are inexpensive (the consultation is very expensive) and I am myself taking half a pharmacy at the moment!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

This is interesting:
http://www.grr-tx.com/resources/thyroid_problems.pdf


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Dog said:


> Yes indeed Arden Grange is a better quality and meatier food which is why I chose it but James wellbeloved is a "Hypo-allergenic" feed and I simply followed the vet's instructions. I totally agree with him though. Amber was overweight back then (end of January) also had an hear infection and was itchying a lot.
> 
> I really can't believe this is happening bearing in mind how careful we are with her (measuring her food and weighing her weekly/fortnightly).
> 
> ...


It does sound like it could be something else going on in that case then. I hope the vet can get to the bottom of it for you and Amber.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

OK just spoke to the Vet. Amber has been fed this morning but he said that she does not have to have an empty stomach for a thyroid check.

I have been very naughty and booked the appointment for 11:15 which gives me exactly an hour to get ready and take her myself. I am not suppose to take Amber out on my own with my condition but I'm crossing my fingers that she will not pull me otherwise I will have to make a u turn and come straight home.

Although the vet agrees with the thyroid check he said that there is no way Amber is 48.6Kgs. Something must have been wrong with the scale on Saturday. I'll weigh her again.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber behaved like an angel on her walk and we made it home safely. It cost £173.98 = $259.93 (consultation + 2 blood tests) a little more than I expected but worth it for peace of mind and my Amber's good health. 

I can't believe that the vet had to go to a different room to take the blood and I was not allowed to go with Amber  apparently for Health & Safety reasons. It was the longest 5 minutes ever. I was worried about her being scared, worried about her not understanding why she was being taken away... When does it stop!!! I went through this with my daughter and now I'm doing it with my GR!!

- NWL South-East profile 2 (kidney, liver etc...) & NWL Canine Tyroid Profile (TT4, cTSH, TgAA). The results will be in in a few days (wed/thu latest). I have requested print outs of all results.

Amber definately needed a checkup but you'll be glad to hear that they made a mistake and Amber is not 48.6Kgs. I knew that couldn't be right because she doesn't look that fat to me and when we say we do not feed her table scraps, we really don't. She is *43.2Kgs (95.24lb - 6.80st). *


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I take these pills myself. They are cheaper than aspirin  I think it's like $2.35 a month.

they are so cheap my insurance doesn't even cover them.



BeauShel said:


> Make sure they do a full thyroid panel and dont let her eat before doing the test. I was told that they should have a empty stomach when having the test done. Good luck and hopefully that is what it is. The pills are very inexpensive.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I take these pills myself.


I presume you mean your Golden right?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber has been diagnosed with Hypothyroidism.

ENDOCRINOLOGY REPORT: Thyroxine (Total T4) *<6 nmol/l 13-52 TSH *1.56 ng/ml <0.41

I don’t know what TgAA is but apparently it will follow. Should I chase this? Is it important?

Amber is on SOLOXINE 0.8MG TABS 250 = £60.14 = £10.80 per month / $16.08 per month.

There is another treatment called THYROXYL does anyone know the difference? Which is better? 

Amber is to be reviewed in a month time and have more blood test to check if the treatment is working. From what I understand it is a question of getting the dosage right and Amber should be fine. They have started her on 1.5 daily. I forgot to ask if this is a life time condition so I better find some more information on the forum now that I have a diagnosis. 

I also have HAEMATOLOGY and BIOCHEMISTRY reports but too long, complex and boring to type so if you wish to know something specific let me know. As the vet did not mention liver or kidney I presume all is fine. 

The cheeky beast ate my treat and spat the pill on the floor. That was so funny. She is so clever. So I had to gently hold her head up by putting my hand under her throat. However, she got two treats and that's not on for an overweight beast... 

This morning I cut her pill in two so she had 3 halves and put them at the bottom of her keebles (half only) I knew that at the speed she eats she will not notice it. Once I checked all was gone I gave her the second half of her kibbles. That is much easier and therefore can be done by any member of the family especially at 7am.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad you got the results back. I was pretty sure that was the issue when you posted the two threads that you did. You will have to give the meds for the rest of her life, but it becomes habit. I have one dog on soloxine once a day and one on it twice a day. It may take up to six weeks for you to see the improvement really start to show. You may be able to get a better price on the soloxine online. I know I pay a lot less than that from my vet. I think I get 100 days worth for about $25 (USD).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You will be amazed the difference thyroid balance will bring. She will probably have more energy and be generally happier, I'm glad you had her tested.


----------



## scoopydoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Decker takes Thyroxine 0.6mg twice a day. He takes the pill from my hand and chews it up. I guess it doesn't taste too bad.
Amber will luv you for getting her checked.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Dog said:


> Thank you so much for letting us know about the empty stomach. Amber eats at 7am and the vet opens at 9am so I definately would have gotten that wrong.
> 
> I am very glad that the pills are inexpensive (the consultation is very expensive) and I am myself taking half a pharmacy at the moment!


i would definitely check the thyroids, 108 pounds for a female golden is gigantic. my male golden is only 75-80. and hes a tall guy, im 6'2 and hes over my knees on all 4s, and id say hes ideal although the vet has said hes a little too big ha. but he gets fed a lot.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Dog said:


> Amber has been diagnosed with Hypothyroidism.
> 
> ENDOCRINOLOGY REPORT: Thyroxine (Total T4) *<6 nmol/l 13-52 TSH *1.56 ng/ml <0.41
> 
> ...


Amber is doing very well on her medication. She is now 40.5Kgs . 

What a relief. She is slowly beginning to look like her normal self. She doesn’t have the sad look any more and smiles from time to time. She is due for a second blood test sometimes next week to check if the medication is working (whether to up or down dosage etc...)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just caught this thread. Glad to hear you've found out what's ailing Amber and it's an easy fix. I hadn't heard about the 'sad' expression being a sign of a thyroid condition, that's interesting. 
Glad she's smiling again too.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

For the last 3+ weeks she has been very itchy. I know she must probably be losing her winter coat but she is definately losing more hair than usual and her skin seem to be very dry/dandruft type flakes. 

She is already on natural hypo-allergenic dog food (James Wellbeloved Complete Turkey & Rice) and has Advocate treatment once a month.

What else can I give her?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It is very important that you give her her meds 1 hour before meals or 3 hours after she eats. It will not work nearly as well if given with food. Also when you take her in for a retest, make sure she has had her pill 4 hours before they pull the blood. Glad this seems to be taking care of the problem. It will be a good three months before her body feels all the results of the medication.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Claire's Friend said:


> It is very important that you give her her meds 1 hour before meals or 3 hours after she eats. It will not work nearly as well if given with food. Also when you take her in for a retest, make sure she has had her pill 4 hours before they pull the blood. Glad this seems to be taking care of the problem. It will be a good three months before her body feels all the results of the medication.


- Thanks for the tips about giving her her pills I will definately try one or the other. The vet said with the food!!!

- Well she already had her retest on Thursday and it was 9 hours after the pills is that a problem?


----------

